# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  laser in counter strike 1.6

## frank001

a mund te me tregoje njeri se si mund te vendosesh lazer kur loz online counter strike 1.6.. pershembull kur futem ne loje e pastaj tek biohazard nuk di te vendos laser. te tjeret dine po une se bej dot. a mund te me thote njeri se si mund ta bej. faleminderit

----------


## ximi02

heh lol
Hape konzolen dhe shkruje bind v +laser (qishtu mdoket mos tgaboj)
edhe masanej e mbyll konzolen
Kur te duash qe te vendosesh laser vetem e shtyp V ( e mban te shtypur pak):P
Me tmira!

----------


## frank001

faliminderit ishte bind v+setlaser por perseri me hyri ne pune . shume faleminderit sepse une i pyesja lojtaret e tjere por ata flisnin anglishten me shkurtime...

----------

